# Cig Quitters



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

Check in and support thread for all members trying to quit smoking cigarettes. Let's kick the nasty habit together shall we?


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 7, 2014)

I quit tobacco cold turkey awhile ago. It was definitely a pain in the ass the first week, but once you get beyond that, you've got it made. 

Been using this stuff ever since.







Helps to recondition mind and body by using it instead of the tobacco, cheaper, keeps your breath fresh, and won't kill you.

Give it a go, and good luck.


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 7, 2014)

ok screw it, im in. ive smoked 2 today. wont smoke any more today.


----------



## Da Mann (Aug 7, 2014)

I want too. Let me think on this a bit.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 7, 2014)

I gotta quit these fucking things too. I had 1 today. I'll check back tomorrow. Let's do it.


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 7, 2014)

yeah, its gonna be hard, i hadnt gone 2 days without one in a couple years.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

MarijuanaBug said:


> yeah, its gonna be hard, i hadnt gone 2 days without one in a couple years.


You got this . We've got our ganja to help 

Glad to see y'all throw in, let's get er done!


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

just smoked my last .....


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

I have 6 left


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I have 6 left


im jealous already hahaha , fuck i do have some cigars left over i like a good cigar eveyr now and than


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> im jealous already hahaha , fuck i do have some cigars left over i like a good cigar eveyr now and than


You smoke cigars? I have before just too rich for me I guess. The only ones I smoke I take the filling out of


----------



## dbkick (Aug 7, 2014)

Right. As I stood there and watched the receptionist at a former place of employment light a cigarette after 7 years of not smoking. Takes much longer than 1 week to get over a addiction to nicotine.
Sure after the first week withdrawals are pretty much over BUT you'll be wanting a smoke for many many months after.
From experience, 2 pack a day habit stopped overnight.
I'm going on 6 years or better without, cold turkey and without a crutch.
The sad statistic is that only 4-7 percent of the people that set out to quit smoking actually make it 6 months, this is without medication to help.
It's up to you and how strongly you feel about quitting.
Awhile before I quit smoking my circle of friends all decided to go to a hypnotist, I just laughed and politely declined their invite. Out of the 4 that went not one quit smoking.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 7, 2014)

Fucking quitters. I feel like for most of you, this isn't gonna work. Jump on the ol bandwagon, folks. Yeah, we KNOW you wanna quit anyway...

You'll be smoking by the end of the month.......


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You smoke cigars? I have before just too rich for me I guess. The only ones I smoke I take the filling out of


i do yes i like them every once in a while after a hard day or with a glass of whiskey ...kinda a werid manly thing i do i think haha


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> i do yes i like them every once in a while after a hard day or with a glass of whiskey ...kinda a werid manly thing i do i think haha


Long as you don't try to scratch your balls, you should be good  lol somethin somebody said the other day about being called bro...cracked me up.


dbkick said:


> Right. As I stood there and watched the receptionist at a former place of employment light a cigarette after 7 years of not smoking. Takes much longer than 1 week to get over a addiction to nicotine.
> Sure after the first week withdrawals are pretty much over BUT you'll be wanting a smoke for many many months after.
> From experience, 2 pack a day habit stopped overnight.
> I'm going on 6 years or better without, cold turkey and without a crutch.
> ...


So statistically speaking, we're screwed. Thanks. 


Metasynth said:


> Fucking quitters. I feel like for most of you, this isn't gonna work. Jump on the ol bandwagon, folks. Yeah, we KNOW you wanna quit anyway...
> 
> You'll be smoking by the end of the month.......


I have to quit. Got surgery coming up soon, doc says I won't heal right if I don't.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Long as you don't try to scratch your balls, you should be good  lol somethin somebody said the other day about being called bro...cracked me up.
> So statistically speaking, we're screwed. Thanks.
> 
> I have to quit. Got surgery coming up soon, doc says I won't heal right if I don't.


With drugs that number goes up to 25%. I'm not talking about nicotine either. There are drugs you can take that will help you stop smoking.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

i did actually quit before, and i was completely fine until about 9 months in i had a few drinks with friends who were all chain smokers and than i got sucked back in again


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

dbkick said:


> With drugs that number goes up to 25%. I'm not talking about nicotine either. There are drugs you can take that will help you stop smoking.


I have an e-cig I'm going to use. I know, I know..but it's all I've got and can afford at the moment. Those "drugs" cost $$$ and they have bad side effects. I've already tried the Chantix and it turned me into a bitch. Like, raving mad lunatic bitch. Not for me


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I have an e-cig I'm going to use. I know, I know..but it's all I've got and can afford at the moment. Those "drugs" cost $$$ and they have bad side effects. I've already tried the Chantix and it turned me into a bitch. Like, raving mad lunatic bitch. Not for me


we have e cigs in canada but they have 0 nicotine in them, i really liked them at the bars...and ive been puffin on one lately because for me its the habit of the inhalation over the actual nicotine


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> i did actually quit before, and i was completely fine until about 9 months in i had a few drinks with friends who were all chain smokers and than i got sucked back in again


I was quit for just over two months earlier this year. Would have been fine but the asshole I just divorced wouldn't stop chain smoking so a few weeks after that surgery, I started back. He was getting on my last nerve..there isn't enough pot in this world to help put up with him..LOL


----------



## dbkick (Aug 7, 2014)

If I can do it probably most anyone can, I was locked in with multiple packs per day for a period consisting of decades.Cold turkey overnight. Just refuse to buy any and keep pushing towards your goal. It's def uphill for awhile.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> we have e cigs in canada but they have 0 nicotine in them, i really liked them at the bars...and ive been puffin on one lately because for me its the habit of the inhalation over the actual nicotine


Ditto. That's why I like the e-cig. It gives me that "smoke" feel without the tar and crap that goes with it. I don't use hardly any nicotine in it either. I always get the liquid custom made and cut it with vegetable glycerin. Makes more smoke and saves me cash.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I was quit for just over two months earlier this year. Would have been fine but the asshole I just divorced wouldn't stop chain smoking so a few weeks after that surgery, I started back. He was getting on my last nerve..there isn't enough pot in this world to help put up with him..LOL


ouff good luck in the divorce . look at you ya single lady ready to mingle non smoker !


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

dbkick said:


> If I can do it probably most anyone can, I was locked in with multiple packs per day for a period consisting of decades.Cold turkey overnight. Just refuse to buy any and keep pushing towards your goal. It's def uphill for awhile.


Glad to hear you were able to kick em. I've yet to be able to quit that way, I turn into super bitch when I don't have my nicotine. It doesn't take that much, just a touch to knock the edge off.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> ouff good luck in the divorce . look at you ya single lady ready to mingle non smoker !


Thanks, it'll be final Sept 2. I'm stoked! yep, it will sure help at church socials


----------



## dbkick (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Glad to hear you were able to kick em. I've yet to be able to quit that way, I turn into super bitch when I don't have my nicotine. It doesn't take that much, just a touch to knock the edge off.


Now I gotta work on getting off the benzos, this seems to be a little more tricky than nicotine. :/


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

dbkick said:


> Now I gotta work on getting off the benzos, this seems to be a little more tricky than nicotine. :/


you have anxiety ?


----------



## dbkick (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> you have anxiety ?


Like you would not believe!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

dbkick said:


> Now I gotta work on getting off the benzos, this seems to be a little more tricky than nicotine. :/


Dramamine worked good for me when I stopped taking them years ago. I know its rough though brother, hope you get er done.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

dbkick said:


> Like you would not believe!


i did too so bad i couldnt leave my house ...i havent had an attack now in 2 years..and i never took benzos 
i "fixed" it with CBT and diet...i swear to god man..diet...but everyones level of anxiety is different. 
i had GAD ...but it was bad..like i couldnt ever do anything it was so heartbreaking,  and i did indeed self medicate with alcohol because when i got a 6 pack in me i could go out in public and actually do like shopping or some shit

now though im so good with my anxiety, so i feel ya, if you need help or some tips let me know, i have been meaning to make a thread on beating anxiety.
since now im in school for CHN, i see what can help others, but dude im not even joking when i say change your food


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Dramamine worked good for me when I stopped taking them years ago. I know its rough though brother, hope you get er done.


i used to get fucked up on that shit, take 10 of those and youll see fucking propane tanks with tiger tails, im not even kidding man ...i used to abuse those little fuckers so bad when i was younger.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Dramamine worked good for me when I stopped taking them years ago. I know its rough though brother, hope you get er done.


Actually, I hope I get a script. Buying at street price just to supply a medicinal dose is killing me. I drop like 4 bills a month because I got tired of hearing my former voodoo doctor bitch about the xans.
He tried to replace them with effexor and that's one nasty drug.
He was replaced, next voodoo quack wasn't much better, as a matter of fact he was worse. So taking things into my own hands seemed easier. Not cheaper but easier.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

dbkick said:


> Actually, I hope I get a script. Buying at street price just to supply a medicinal dose is killing me. I drop like 4 bills a month because I got tired of hearing my former voodoo doctor bitch about the xans.
> He tried to replace them with effexor and that's one nasty drug.
> He was replaced, next voodoo quack wasn't much better, as a matter of fact he was worse. So taking things into my own hands seemed easier. Not cheaper but easier.


my moms on effexor very scary drug,...especially when she cant afford to take it ...scary as FUCK


----------



## dbkick (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> i did too so bad i couldnt leave my house ...i havent had an attack now in 2 years..and i never took benzos
> i "fixed" it with CBT and diet...i swear to god man..diet...but everyones level of anxiety is different.
> i had GAD ...but it was bad..like i couldnt ever do anything it was so heartbreaking,  and i did indeed self medicate with alcohol because when i got a 6 pack in me i could go out in public and actually do like shopping or some shit
> 
> ...


Your worst times are probably where I am right now. Fortunately I do have the xans . 
Hate to change topic and disrupt the support thread to quit smoking so I'll stop and wish you all good luck.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

dbkick said:


> Your worst times are probably where I am right now. Fortunately I do have the xans .
> Hate to change topic and disrupt the support thread to quit smoking so I'll stop and wish you all good luck.


haha sorry i kinda went off topic too


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

dbkick said:


> Actually, I hope I get a script. Buying at street price just to supply a medicinal dose is killing me. I drop like 4 bills a month because I got tired of hearing my former voodoo doctor bitch about the xans.
> He tried to replace them with effexor and that's one nasty drug.
> He was replaced, next voodoo quack wasn't much better, as a matter of fact he was worse. So taking things into my own hands seemed easier. Not cheaper but easier.


Yeah effexor is bad stuff. I hate that shit. Made my son act pretty crazy, we had a harder time him on that than the Seroquel they put him on. He's off all them now thank god. I'd rather be on benzos than that stuff. Was on it myself for 8 years, really shitty side effects. Good luck bro, hopefully you get a script that helps more than it hurts.


sunni said:


> my moms on effexor very scary drug,...especially when she cant afford to take it ...scary as FUCK


I concur! really bad stuff..my son acted nuts if he missed a dose.


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Check in and support thread for all members trying to quit smoking cigarettes. Let's kick the nasty habit together shall we?


When I wanna cigarette I just keep smoking weed until I don't want to smoke a cigarette anymore. 
Kick the habbit!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

dbkick said:


> Your worst times are probably where I am right now. Fortunately I do have the xans .
> Hate to change topic and disrupt the support thread to quit smoking so I'll stop and wish you all good luck.


No biggie 


sunni said:


> haha sorry i kinda went off topic too


Ditto 


ElfoodStampo said:


> When I wanna cigarette I just keep smoking weed until I don't want to smoke a cigarette anymore.
> Kick the habbit!


Good tip!!! Haha

I'm gonna turn on a movie then hit the hay. Thanks for joining everybody, hopefully we'll all get rid of the damn things once and for all.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeah effexor is bad stuff. I hate that shit. Made my son act pretty crazy, we had a harder time him on that than the Seroquel they put him on. He's off all them now thank god. I'd rather be on benzos than that stuff. Was on it myself for 8 years, really shitty side effects. Good luck bro, hopefully you get a script that helps more than it hurts.
> 
> I concur! really bad stuff..my son acted nuts if he missed a dose.


I passed judgement on that nasty drug not 10 pills into my first bottle. Could not take enough to build tolerance.
I had to explain to my last voodoo quack it has the similar chemical structure as meth and the rave party drug mdma, he just looked at me funny and disagreed.
I've been known to like both meth and mdma way back but effexor was never pleasant.


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 7, 2014)

The hardest part for me is quiting the black and milds, ive smoked them since i was 7 and the taste is really addicting by itself.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 7, 2014)

I've meaning to quit too but, I want to do it with a e cig.
After I find one that I think will work I'm not buying any more tobacco though I plan on
easing off the nicotine over time.

Been googling e cigs and vape pens.
Sorta like this one with the add on loose leaf cartridge.

http://www.v2cigs.com/v2pro/series-three

Anyone ever try this brand?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice one Rosey. Woke up about an hour ago and already starting to feel my willpower wilt away.lol

Going to buy an ecig on my way to work and see how that goes.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 8, 2014)

I think ecigs are a good crutch.
You can still get some nicotine which is the drug in question without the other harmful additives.
Cut back on nicotine over time and you win.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Aug 8, 2014)

Yup.. I fell off the wagon and was back to smoking 2 packs a day for the last few months. Made me sad because I was smoke free for 2 years. Im a huge nic and caffine freak. Give me a smoke and a coffee and Ill move a mountain for ya. 

Anyways I havent touched a cig in at least a month, been using e cigs (vision spinner dual coil with 1600mha battery) started at 21 mg and now I'm down to 3 mg. Whats good is that I dont have run off and burn one.. 

Made my own flavor.. Girls scout cookies.. "thin mint" e juice. 1/2 peppermint juice 1/2 chocolate chip cookie juice. Tasty.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 8, 2014)

So I've went a full day in work without. Ecig has helped no end.

Real challenge begins now though. Weekend of drinks and high jinx ahead.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> So I've went a full day in work without. Ecig has helped no end.
> 
> Real challenge begins now though. Weekend of drinks and high jinx ahead.


When I quit smoking I also quit drinking for a couple weeks because I knew the outcome would be me not being able to quit smoking due to when I get drunk its not a big thing to say "fuck it, just one cig won't hurt", then you're right back to square one. 
In my mind there is only cold turkey with nicotine. 
Your success or failure is up to you and nobody else.


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

im nickin out hard man only been up for like 2 hours too


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 8, 2014)

dbkick said:


> When I quit smoking I also quit drinking for a couple weeks because I knew the outcome would be me not being able to quit smoking due to when I get drunk its not a big thing to say "fuck it, just one cig won't hurt", then you're right back to square one.
> In my mind there is only cold turkey with nicotine.
> Your success or failure is up to you and nobody else.


Good advice but I'm going to the horses for a friends bday tomorrow. Drinking is pretty much mandatory.

Ecig and a few pre rolled blunts might see me through. Hopefully


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> im nickin out hard man only been up for like 2 hours too


Stay strong kid. You can fucking do it!!


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 8, 2014)

Whenever I get an urge for a cigarette I just load a 1/2 gram trees into the vape n the urge goes away. Get through the first week n u should be golden. Exercise helps a lot, and niacin. Exercise + Niacin (NOT time release - gotta get tht flush) + Lots of Water + Some Cayenne Pepper = "Fuck cigarettes. I feel amazing"


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2014)

dbkick said:


> I passed judgement on that nasty drug not 10 pills into my first bottle. Could not take enough to build tolerance.
> I had to explain to my last voodoo quack it has the similar chemical structure as meth and the rave party drug mdma, he just looked at me funny and disagreed.
> I've been known to like both meth and mdma way back but effexor was never pleasant.


Ahhh I see. I never tried the effexor. My doctor back then said it wasn't made for folks with manic depression. Neither is Chantix, which is why I will never ever take it again. I did my share of tooting crank back in the day. Ended up stopping that when they started up with the ice. I was being instructed to smoke it but I already had iffy lungs so I declined and haven't touched the stuff since.

I'm going strong, no cig since just after 2 am last night. Got a bit of a cough, nothing that a two mile walk won't help break up.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 8, 2014)

There used to be an app for smartphones(probably still is) that showed you some neat little facts and milestones.
How many days of your life you gained. Things like that.
I ran it and used it.I looked at it frequently just to remind myself.
This one week and you're good theory just isn't flying with me though.
Unless you've done it you might not understand, this may be a struggle for the rest of your life.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I've meaning to quit too but, I want to do it with a e cig.
> After I find one that I think will work I'm not buying any more tobacco though I plan on
> easing off the nicotine over time.
> 
> ...


FYI that brand is pretty expensive and isn't made any better than the ones you get on E-bay for a fraction of the price. You can pick up a whole kit in a carrying case for around $20.  If you're wanting something for smoking dry herb I would suggest hitting your local e-cig shop. They usually have some kind of loose leaf accessories.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 8, 2014)

Speaking of divorces rosey, I chuckle inside everytime I think about the time my ex wive wanted to quit smoking together. I dropped the shit cold turkey and THOUGHT she had too. Wrong.
So then it came time she pulled the quit weed card on me, since I knew she could quit the weed I agreed but then continued smoking weed underground. She's not on this forum so I feel pretty safe calling her the bitch she was/is.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> FYI that brand is pretty expensive and isn't made any better than the ones you get on E-bay for a fraction of the price. You can pick up a whole kit in a carrying case for around $20.  If you're wanting something for smoking dry herb I would suggest hitting your local e-cig shop. They usually have some kind of loose leaf accessories.


Good on you Rosey. How you finding the ecig? Worked wonders for me in what was a pretty stressful day.

Soo stoned though. Smoked a bong and half way through a blunt. Didn't realise how much the tabaco was watering down my joints.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2014)

dbkick said:


> Speaking of divorces rosey, I chuckle inside everytime I think about the time my ex wive wanted to quit smoking together. I dropped the shit cold turkey and THOUGHT she had too. Wrong.
> So then it came time she pulled the quit weed card on me, since I knew she could quit the weed I agreed but then continued smoking weed underground. She's not on this forum so I feel pretty safe calling her the bitch she was/is.


 I hear you bro. Had similar issues with my ex husb


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Good on you Rosey. How you finding the ecig? Worked wonders for me in what was a pretty stressful day.
> 
> Soo stoned though. Smoked a bong and half way through a blunt. Didn't realise how much the tabaco was watering down my joints.


I'm doing pretty damn good actually! The e-cig is working out great bro. Some funny shit happened earlier..I opened the freezer to get some meat out for dinner and found a pack of smokes. Seems when I don't want one they are everywhere!! Haha

May, I feel a ton better today than yesterday. I really have been getting sick lately and this was the best thing for me. You know when your body has had enough of something when it makes you take notice. I'm stoned too, gonna stay this way for a few more days 



sunni said:


> im nickin out hard man only been up for like 2 hours too


You got this!! just breathe...


----------



## 4Life2style0 (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> my moms on effexor very scary drug,...especially when she cant afford to take it ...scary as FUCK


ditto... My mother has been taking it for years, and has gone without it when broke... Ouch, not pretty


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 8, 2014)

spent the whole day without any nik, been smoking cyber crystal like crazy tho. Being high half of me wants to smoke a cig and the other half is having enough fun without it. so i try to stick that side. Kinda use mary to take my attention offem.


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

so ive had a few drinks id kill for a smoke man


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2014)

MarijuanaBug said:


> spent the whole day without any nik, been smoking cyber crystal like crazy tho. Being high half of me wants to smoke a cig and the other half is having enough fun without it. so i try to stick that side. Kinda use mary to take my attention offem.


 One day at a time bro, good to see you made thru day one!


sunni said:


> so ive had a few drinks id kill for a smoke man


Almost through day one, hang in there chick..


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## theexpress (Aug 9, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> I quit tobacco cold turkey awhile ago. It was definitely a pain in the ass the first week, but once you get beyond that, you've got it made.
> 
> Been using this stuff ever since.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 9, 2014)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> Yup.. I fell off the wagon and was back to smoking 2 packs a day for the last few months. Made me sad because I was smoke free for 2 years. Im a huge nic and caffine freak. Give me a smoke and a coffee and Ill move a mountain for ya.
> 
> Anyways I havent touched a cig in at least a month, been using e cigs (vision spinner dual coil with 1600mha battery) started at 21 mg and now I'm down to 3 mg. Whats good is that I dont have run off and burn one..
> 
> Made my own flavor.. Girls scout cookies.. "thin mint" e juice. 1/2 peppermint juice 1/2 chocolate chip cookie juice. Tasty.


The "vision spinner" looks like a good unit.
Strong and powerful battery and it's adjustable.
530 thread - interchangeable main parts and the cooker part lasts at least a month. (better than a week or two on cheaper units)

So many choices.....


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

i am extremely bitchy from not smoking ....i actually snapped shit on someone on here andi dont ever do that LOL


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

CHEW SUNFLOWER SEEDS WHEN YOUR CRAVE ONE 

best way


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> i did actually quit before, and i was completely fine until about 9 months in i had a few drinks with friends who were all chain smokers and than i got sucked back in again


That's a common pitfall for many quitters.

When you first quit, you tend to guard yourself from getting into tempting situations. But as time goes on, you slowly reenter your "old life" by resuming activities that can leave you vulnerable. Drinking with friends is one of those things.

Good luck on this quit attempt. Most life-long quitters take a few quit attempts before they ultimately succeed. Keep at it. I can tell you from experience, it's hard, but it's SOOOOO worth it.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 9, 2014)

Please let me offer you people some encouragement.

Seven years ago, I quit a 32-year tobacco habit (addiction). I had tried quitting many times before, but never stayed quit very long.

I found a web site that specialized in helping people quit. It was sort of like "Alcoholics Anonymous" online. I joined a quit group, and got to know my "quit brothers and sisters" via online chatting. We logged in every morning, made a post in which we promised to quit tobacco for just that day (one day at a time), and promised to call a quit brother or sister before we "caved" and went back to tobacco. The group approach really helped me. The depressing thing is that sometimes when I go back to that web site (after 7 years of being quit), I see that some of my quit brothers or sisters have joined a current quit group. They caved. Nicotine ALWAYS wants you back.

Here are some things I learned that might interest you:

1. Only about 5% of people who quit actually stay completely quit for the rest of their lives. The same quit percentage as heroin addicts.

2. The best way to quit and stay quit for the rest of your life is to just get pissed off and quit cold turkey.

3. All quitters are still addicts. No matter how long you stay quit, you're still an addict. "Just one" is one too many, and will likely put you right back in the midst of your previous habit. Just like an alcoholic taking "just one drink" after being quit for 10 years.

4. Anyone who quits and fails will return to their previous level of consumption, or greater. Most people who go back to their habit fool themselves into thinking they'll "just smoke on weekends" or "keep it to 5 cigs a day". That's just their still-addicted brain trying to fool them into giving it what it wants: nicotine. And it will always demand more and more, until you're right back to your previous level of consumption.

5. Nicotine Replacement Therapies (NRT - nicotine gum, patch, etc.) work only to a moderate level. And based upon what I've learned, they are a waste of time. You are still an ACTIVE nicotine addict; you've just changed the delivery method. And once you quit the NRT, you'll still have to go through the hell of withdrawal and recovery. The NRT just delays that; it doesn't eliminate it.

6. There ARE drugs that can help. Chantix and Zyban (generic name is Bupropion). Chantix reduces your body's ability to "enjoy" nicotine by blocking nicotine receptors in your brain, thereby (hopefully) causing you to quit since you can't enjoy it.

Zyban (which I used successfully) is a very good anti-depressant (with no sexual side effects). When it was first developed, there was one unintended positive side effect reported by many users - they lost the desire to smoke and were able to quit. Since you'll likely be depressed as hell for a few weeks after you quit, Zyban will help kill both the depression and nicotine cravings. As I said, after 10 days of being quit, I tried it and it IMMEDIATELY helped a lot.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> Please let me offer you people some encouragement.
> 
> Seven years ago, I quit a 32-year tobacco habit (addiction). I had tried quitting many times before, but never stayed quit very long.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for contributing! This is so so true..for the most part, for myself at least. The changing delivery method, right on. I am weak. There, I said it. I have an e-cig but I also have bad reaction to the drugs offered as I mentioned in the original thread. It sucks, I'm gonna get this stuff out of my blood sooner or later. I figure I'm at least going in the right direction.



sunni said:


> i am extremely bitchy from not smoking ....i actually snapped shit on someone on here andi dont ever do that LOL


Hang in there girl, you may snap on a few more..lol just remember it won't last forever..hopefully!


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Thank you so much for contributing! This is so so true..for the most part, for myself at least. The changing delivery method, right on. I am weak. There, I said it. I have an e-cig but I also have bad reaction to the drugs offered as I mentioned in the original thread. It sucks, I'm gonna get this stuff out of my blood sooner or later. I figure I'm at least going in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there girl, you may snap on a few more..lol just remember it won't last forever..hopefully!


he fucking deserved it tho LHAHAHAHA


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> he fucking deserved it tho LHAHAHAHA


Yikes...LMFAO


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 9, 2014)

The reason most quitters have trouble with cravings when they drink is because their brain has trained them that way.

Did you ever notice how good it was to smoke while drinking? I mean, the two seem to go together like peas and carrots (to quote Forrest Gump). Well, there's a good reason.

In the bloodstream, alcohol actually acts to reduce the amount of nicotine in your bloodstream. Thus giving you the urge to smoke and smoke and smoke while drinking (and after drinking). So since the nicotine level in your bloodstream is constantly being eliminated by alcohol, it serves to give that much more of a feeling-boost when fresh nicotine comes in. The less nicotine in your blood, the better the nicotine hit feels. Kinda like that first cig in the morning. Only you get that same great feeling over and over while smoking and drinking.

So after years of this, people naturally associate smoking with drinking. Kinda like Pavlov's dogs. An association is created that trains you to behave certain ways in certain situations. That's a "chain" that has to be broken, but it's very hard. One of the hardest "chain" associations to break is drinking and smoking.

Just something to keep in mind during the early and middle stages of your quit.


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

coffee and cigerettes together is much better actually i can deal with drunk and no smokes, ill mention or rather blabble something about a cigerette and get over it
but coffee..........coffee man...

its like soul mates you CANT TEAR THEM APART!

So ive yet to have coffee today


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> The reason most quitters have trouble with cravings when they drink is because their brain has trained tow good it was to smoke while drinking? I mean, the two seem to go together like peas and carrots (to quote Forrest Gump). Well, there's a good reason.
> 
> In the bloodstream, alcohol actually acts to reduce the amount of nicotine in your bloodstream. Thus giving you the urge to smoke and smoke and smoke while drinking (and after drinking). So since the nicotine level in your bloodstream is constantly being eliminated by alcohol, it serves to give that much more of a feeling-boost when fresh nicotine comes in. The less nicotine in your blood, the better the nicotine hit feels. Kinda like that first cig in the morning. Only you get that same great feeling over and over while smoking and drinking.
> 
> ...


Wow...


----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 9, 2014)

I started smoking pot before cigarettes funny as it sounds. I quit cold turkey when I decided I was fed up with being lied to and probably, tricked to begin smoking in the first place by big tobacco's propaganda agenda. I realized that I was effectively paying cash to die faster. If you haven't already, try watching "Thank You for Smoking" Good movie. It's been a couple years now but I remember that the hardest part was the first 7-10 days. After that it got easier and easier. Positive vibes your way.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Aug 9, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> The "vision spinner" looks like a good unit.
> Strong and powerful battery and it's adjustable.
> 530 thread - interchangeable main parts and the cooker part lasts at least a month. (better than a week or two on cheaper units)
> So many choices.....


Yeah.. lots of different mods out there.. the vision spinner was one of the better ones ived tried.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 9, 2014)

The thing to keep in mind during the early stages of your quit is that IT WILL GET BETTER. And eventually, you'll go days, weeks, and months without even thinking about tobacco, much less having cravings. I've been quit over 7 years, and I never think about tobacco anymore.


AllenHaze said:


> I started smoking pot before cigarettes funny as it sounds. I quit cold turkey when I decided I was fed up with being lied to and probably, tricked to begin smoking in the first place by big tobacco's propaganda agenda. I realized that I was effectively paying cash to die faster. If you haven't already, try watching "Thank You for Smoking" Good movie. It's been a couple years now but I remember that the hardest part was the first 7-10 days. After that it got easier and easier. Positive vibes your way.


Great movie. I saw it about 4 years ago.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

Lots of great info being shared here. A big thanks to HM and everyone else who has pitched in.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> he fucking deserved it tho LHAHAHAHA


Yeah sunni, I saw how you torched that guy. He deserved it big time.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Aug 9, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> 3. All quitters are still addicts. No matter how long you stay quit, you're still an addict. "Just one" is one too many, and will likely put you right back in the midst of your previous habit. Just like an alcoholic taking "just one drink" after being quit for 10 years.


I hear ya.. I was suprised how fast I started smoking again.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

I had something clever to say but now I'm fried so no further will you see sense come out of my mouth..lol

Carry on.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 10, 2014)

I love to see people kicking the nasty habit. Been out the game for about 4 years now...I always hated breathing in 2nd hand smoke as a kid and always said I would never smoke. Then came highschool, I would like to catch that buzz after a nice smoke sesh or have a butt while drinking. Eventually I was smoking because I needed to and getting no pleasure. Having to go out in the cold just to smell like shit and get rid of a headache. Luckily I wanted out in the first few years. (I started to get up over a pack a day and knew I didn't want to pay all that money all my life). First I used Chantix wich really worked good, just had some crazy ass dreams. Went back momentarily but stayed strong "cold turkey" after that. *Every 2 years I consider myself 5,000$ richer!!!* plus I quit coffee and alcohol wich are hard to keep going without cigs.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 10, 2014)

It seemed like any time I "relapsed" alcohol was involved. You really need to make some sacrifices to really stop.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 10, 2014)

I learned the following from reading a psychologist's research report a long time ago. It seems to make sense, so you all might be interested. I'll tell an abbreviated version of the story.

When we begin using tobacco and finally slip into addiction, we create associations between nicotine and certain parts of our lives. For example, I always had a chew, dip, or smoke first thing in the morning, while riding my ATV, while fishing, whenever I visited my bro-in-law, and while watching sports. And others as well. Loosely, these can be referred to as "chains" that we must eventually break.

So, when you first quit tobacco, the first thing you encounter is the hell of withdrawal. It takes your body 3 days after last consumption to rid itself of nicotine (longer for overweight people, since nicotine is stored in fat cells in our body). So the peak of "withdrawal hell" takes place the moment your body is completely rid of nicotine. In my case it was 3 days. And it slowly gets better from there. And eventually, the struggle becomes more mental than physical. And that's where the notion of "chains" begins to make sense.

In my case, I had won the physical battle within 30 days. But then I went fishing, which is an activity I had always associated with nicotine. And guess what? I instantly had a major craving. Not a physical craving, but a mental craving. It was a chain that had to be broken, and that first fishing trip did it. Every subsequent fishing trip was normal with no cravings.

But then I went riding my ATV with friends. And guess what? I had another major craving. But just on that trip. I broke that chain, and never had major cravings again while riding my ATV.

The same scenario played out whenever I did anything the first time post-quit that I had always associated with tobacco. Especially the first time I visited my bro-in-law's house, which is where we had always drank beer and smoked cigs all night long on many occasions. Damn that first trip there was hard. I wanted a cig so bad. But once that chain was broken, I never have a problem going over there again.

The most successful quitters are those that know what to expect in every phase of their quit. Knowledge is power. That's why it usually takes hard-core nicotine addicts several quit attempts before they succeed. Hopefully the above will help you realize that most post-quit cravings last only a short time if you resist.


----------



## sunni (Aug 10, 2014)

day 3?.....coffee sucks without smokes :c


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Good going Sunni! You going cold turkey?

I've been smoking an ecig like a fiend which kinda seems counterproductive but hey, it's a start.lol


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> day 3?.....coffee sucks without smokes :c


Congrats. You've come too far to go back now. 3 days is GOOD. Your hardest 3 days are over with. Add just one more day to that. Then one more, and another, etc. One day at a time sunni. You're gonna make it this time.


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2014)

Another stressf day here I guess the water company shut off the water on my entire street for 3 days without notifying anyone so I'm extremely fustrated I can't live at home is about do anything for a smoke right now


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> Another stressf day here I guess the water company shut off the water on my entire street for 3 days without notifying anyone so I'm extremely fustrated I can't live at home is about do anything for a smoke right now


That's fucked up about your water. Hang in there, you got this!!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok, so full disclosure Rosey. I just smoked a cig.

Had a stressful day at work but was doing ok with the ecig. Came home and decided to take some valium, smoke a blunt and try and reset a bit. Not a chance, friend calls me drunk, his fathers not well and was wondering what I'm up to. Fucker seemed pretty sober on the phone, now I've just spent the last 2 hours listening to his worries and drunken ramblings. Bummed a smoke off him I'm afraid  it was the only way.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ok, so full disclosure Rosey. I just smoked a cig.
> 
> Had a stressful day at work but was doing ok with the ecig. Came home and decided to take some valium, smoke a blunt and try and reset a bit. Not a chance, friend calls me drunk, his fathers not well and was wondering what I'm up to. Fucker seemed pretty sober on the phone, now I've just spent the last 2 hours listening to his worries and drunken ramblings. Bummed a smoke off him I'm afraid  it was the only way.


Its all good brother. We're here for support, not babysitting  I refuse for this to become one of those groups where people criticize each other for slipping. Fuck that . Full disclosure right? I had a few myself but that doesn't mean I'm a lost cause. Like you, I found myself in a similar state when my ex showed his true colors a couple days ago. Its all good though, I know a lot more now..and information is power


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ok, so full disclosure Rosey. I just smoked a cig.
> 
> Had a stressful day at work but was doing ok with the ecig. Came home and decided to take some valium, smoke a blunt and try and reset a bit. Not a chance, friend calls me drunk, his fathers not well and was wondering what I'm up to. Fucker seemed pretty sober on the phone, now I've just spent the last 2 hours listening to his worries and drunken ramblings. Bummed a smoke off him I'm afraid  it was the only way.


No problem. Kick yourself for a day, then forgive yourself and begin planning your next quit. Keep at it, and you'll eventually make it.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ecig all day in wrk. Found myself getting a little irritable if I'm honest but this doob is helping with mood no end.

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 12, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ok, so full disclosure Rosey. I just smoked a cig.
> 
> Had a stressful day at work but was doing ok with the ecig. Came home and decided to take some valium, smoke a blunt and try and reset a bit. Not a chance, friend calls me drunk, his fathers not well and was wondering what I'm up to. Fucker seemed pretty sober on the phone, now I've just spent the last 2 hours listening to his worries and drunken ramblings. Bummed a smoke off him I'm afraid  it was the only way.


Oh man, blunts were a no no for me when I quit. Its pretty much smoking with a thin layer of cig...are you just converting to e-cigs or actually trying to save money and quit all together?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 12, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> Oh man, blunts were a no no for me when I quit. Its pretty much smoking with a thin layer of cig...are you just converting to e-cigs or actually trying to save money and quit all together?


Haha, yeah just keeping he nicotine addiction going really.

Still want to smoke good ole combustible joints at the wkend and occasional nights and stick to ecigs the rest of the time. Don't know how realistic this is though.lol


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 12, 2014)

It is healthier, but the #1 motivator for me was the money. I was 19-20ish when I quit, I didn't give a shit about my health, I was just sick of spending my loot on something that truly brought me no pleasure besides headache relief. But after I did stop I couldn't believe how much better my lungs felt, I couldn't remember the last time I could take a full deep breath without coughing up a loogie.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ecig all day in wrk. Found myself getting a little irritable if I'm honest but this doob is helping with mood no end.
> 
> How's everyone else getting on?


Doing okay. Still using my ecig, trying to stay stoned as much as possible.. LOL

Glad to hear from everyone. We got this y'all


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 13, 2014)

1 cig in wrk. On my way home to get baked out my face now.lol

Ecig helps me seem like less of a smoker. Feeling this could work long term.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> 1 cig in wrk. On my way home to get baked out my face now.lol
> 
> Ecig helps me seem like less of a smoker. Feeling this could work long term.


I love and swear by mine. Really gets me through


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bought a pack today.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

Don't feel bad. I told ya I had my slip up.

Hang in there..just don't smoke the whole pack if you can help it. I'm rootin for you!!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Smoked that pack like a fiend I'm afraid rosey. 

Worse than that, convinced 3 colleagues to go out to lunch just so I could have wine. I'm not great with work related stress, my solution tends to be booze, coffee, nicotine or weed. Even the odd valium now and again.


----------



## twostrokenut (Aug 14, 2014)

Quit with an ecig. Copper Nemesis, kicked to 4.0 volts with a twisted 32ga 1.2ohm microcoil and cotton wich soaking up some Bobas Bounty juice at 24mg nic strength. Working like a charm.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Smoked that pack like a fiend I'm afraid rosey.
> 
> Worse than that, convinced 3 colleagues to go out to lunch just so I could have wine. I'm not great with work related stress, my solution tends to be booze, coffee, nicotine or weed. Even the odd valium now and again.


It's okay doc..how you doing right now? still wanting one?

Wish I had a valium. My damn nerves are shot! watched my Verizon data usage go from 1 gig to nearly 6 in one afternoon!! turns out the grandkids were downloading movies supposedly on McD's wifi but it was pulling mobile data instead!  good thing I caught it when I did or I'd be stuck with overages. Do I want a cigarette now? YEP!!! am I smoking one now? YEP!!!

don't feel bad bro


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 14, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> 1 cig in wrk. On my way home to get baked out my face now.lol
> 
> Ecig helps me seem like less of a smoker. Feeling this could work long term.


Dr. G,

Please allow a 32-year nicotine addict (last 7 years inactive, but still an addict) to tell you a couple of things, with all due respect and in good faith:

1. E-cig users are still active nicotine users and addicts. As far as nicotine addiction is concerned, E-cig users might as well be smoking Marlboros.

2. Many people use nicotine replacement therapy (NRT) in the hopes of reducing the physical harm of smoking/chewing (NRTs include gums, patches, and E-cigs). And they do reduce the harm of smoking cured tobacco. But if your goal is to break the nicotine habit, NRTs are useless. You can use NRTs for years, but you'll still go through the hell of withdrawal and recovery once you quit the E-cig. The E-cig is a crutch, and what you need is to learn to walk without a crutch. And besides, nicotine wreaks havoc on your heart, and can cause a heart attack all on its own. There is NO SAFE WAY to consume nicotine.

3. The best way to quit tobacco FOREVER is to get pissed off and just quit cold turkey. That will get you past the hell of withdrawal and recovery in the fastest way possible.

4. NRT quit rates are usually just "6-month quit rates" or "12-month quit rates". The long-term quit rates for them are lower than those who quit cold turkey.

Respectfully, let me say quit fooling yourself. You can't quit nicotine just by choosing a different delivery method. You quit nicotine only by quitting nicotine.

You are a hard-core addict and must treat yourself as such. And what do hard-core addicts do? They think of any reason possible to justify the consumption of nicotine. In your case, it's E-cigs_. _In some cases, it's gum or patches. But make no mistake: your brain wants nicotine and will try and convince you to give in. Cigs, E-cigs, patches, gum, etc. Your brain doesn't care which delivery method you choose. It just wants nicotine. And you're giving in and consuming nicotine.

I apologize for being so direct. But make no mistake about it: you're currently in a struggle for your life. Nicotine will take your life 20 years early unless you quit once and for all. And you're not going to quit simply by choosing a different delivery method.

Quitting is tough. And those who've quit before you are NOT going to coddle you or pat you on the back for "trying". We know what a comittment and determination it takes, so we are tough on quitters who fail. Hopefully for their own good the next time they decide to try a quit.

Good luck. I'm pulling for you.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 15, 2014)

@H.M. Murdoch

Great post and appreciate you taking the time to give what to me, is real and useful advice. Thanks man.

Not easy to hear but you're right. I'm definitely kidding myself, I know I'm addictied to a few different substances. Some more destructive than others.

Coffee, weed and nicotine are standards. Valium, coke, K and mdma less frequently now but still the occasional blow out. I get I'm an addict, my dad's an AA guy, I grew up with that shit but I think genuinely I'm ok with it all.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 16, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> @H.M. Murdoch
> 
> Great post and appreciate you taking the time to give what to me, is real and useful advice. Thanks man.
> 
> ...


Dr. G,

I failed more quit attempts than I can count. One time, I was quit for several months and had NO cravings. And I was stupid enough to believe that I could have "just one" with friends while drinking. And that ended a really good quit attempt. Within a few days, I was back to my previous level of consumption.

I've been there, done that, and know the whole routine. It's hard my friend, I know. But if you keep at it, and keep learning from other people who've quit for good, you'll make it.

And then you'll be where I'm at right now: hoping you can help just one person have success in quitting the way you did. And you will.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2014)

I am really hopeful that we'll all kick the habit.


----------



## ProHuman (Aug 16, 2014)

I would like to add...
.. I knew a few people who quit smoking.
Then they became total dicks about people smoking, more than lifetime non-smokers.
I am not sure if it was out of spite, or jealousy, but I ask you quitters...
.. PLEASE, respect other smokers decisions to continue to smoke.
We are all going to die of something, but I will enjoy small pleasures while I am alive.
I enjoy a good smoke after a meal, or a good fuck.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> I would like to add...
> .. I knew a few people who quit smoking.
> Then they became total dicks about people smoking, more than lifetime non-smokers.
> I am not sure if it was out of spite, or jealousy, but I ask you quitters...
> ...


I will always respect smokers. I've been one most of my adult life and would never judge anyone


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 17, 2014)

I smoked for 21 years...I was up to 3 packs a day....I quit cold turkey...I had to use gum to ween the nicotine addiction off, but it can be done.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 17, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> I would like to add...
> .. I knew a few people who quit smoking.
> Then they became total dicks about people smoking, more than lifetime non-smokers.
> I am not sure if it was out of spite, or jealousy, but I ask you quitters...
> ...


Respecting a person's decision to smoke because that's what they WANT to do is one thing. And you're right that their decision should be honored.

On the other hand, for people who are desperately trying to quit, and just keep failing, patting them on the back and saying "it's OK for you to smoke if you want" is NOT what they need to hear.

And any person who becomes a dick at the expense of their former death-sentence habit, got a hell of a great deal. More power to them. I think most people would much rather be thought of as a dick than to slowly die of lung cancer.


----------



## ProHuman (Aug 17, 2014)

Haven't you hear the term "quitters never win?"
If a smoker keeps failing to quit, then that smoker has not truly decided to quit.
With all the GMOs, pesticides, preservatives, and artificial sweeteners in the food these days...
... cigarettes are NOT the only things that give people cancer.
You can get up and go work out every day, eat the right things, not smoke...
... and get into a car accident tomorrow.
I would rather see my friend smoke, than preaching to us about how bad cigs are.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 17, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> Haven't you hear the term "quitters never win?"
> If a smoker keeps failing to quit, then that smoker has not truly decided to quit.
> With all the GMOs, pesticides, preservatives, and artificial sweeteners in the food these days...
> ... cigarettes are NOT the only things that give people cancer.
> ...


This is a thread to help people quit smoking. You're being counter-productive.

You're so wrong in saying that repeated failed quit attempts indicate that a person doesn't truly want to quit. You couldn't be more wrong. People try to quit because they want to; they fail because they can't, at least at that point in their lives. They fail because they don't see any hope in sight; because it's difficult; because they are uneducated in their battle. And because of people like you who all but encourage them to smoke.

Comparing the dangers of cig smoking to car accidents or pesticides is asinine. Completely asinine. 

I'd rather my friend preach about how bad cigs are, than for either of us die because of them. But please don't let me impose my moral values upon you. 

500,000 people in the US alone will die this year from tobacco-related diseases. Way before their time. And those people will waste away to nothing in front of their families. Horrible, disfiguring deaths. And that after the hell of chemotherapy and radiation treatments. And with the memory of how long they had to quit, and how they knew all along that they should quit. They'll PRAY they could go back in time and listen to a little preaching about the ills of tobacco. They'll give anything for the chance. And almost as haunting as their impending horrible death, will be their regret that they could have prevented it completely.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 17, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> Haven't you hear the term "quitters never win?"
> If a smoker keeps failing to quit, then that smoker has not truly decided to quit.
> With all the GMOs, pesticides, preservatives, and artificial sweeteners in the food these days...
> ... cigarettes are NOT the only things that give people cancer.
> ...


The initial post in this thread was:

Check in and support thread for all members trying to quit smoking cigarettes. Let's kick the nasty habit together shall we?

You're posts are contrary to that. So why are you here?


----------



## ProHuman (Aug 17, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> People try to quit because they want to; they fail because they can't, at least at that point in their lives. They fail because they don't see any hope in sight; because it's difficult; because they are uneducated in their battle.


Is that a fact? I'd like to see your source on that information. Otherwise, I beg to differ. People start smoking again because they want a cigarette more than they want to quit. It's about willpower, and determination.



H.M. Murdoch said:


> Comparing the dangers of cig smoking to car accidents or pesticides is asinine. Completely asinine.


Name Calling is real mature. I was pointing out that there are dangers all around us in life. I don't think that is an illogical statement.



H.M. Murdoch said:


> 500,000 people in the US alone will die this year from tobacco-related diseases.


Again, where is your source of this information?
The leading cause of death in the US is heart disease, maybe more people should protest fast food restaurants, and soda companies for poisoning everyone.
Second following that, is Cancer, in general. Nothing indicates tobacco products as the only cause of cancer.
Here is my source: http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/leading-causes-of-death.htm
*Number of deaths for leading causes of death*

Heart disease: 596,577
Cancer: 576,691
Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 142,943
Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 128,932
Accidents (unintentional injuries): 126,438
Alzheimer's disease: 84,974
Diabetes: 73,831
Influenza and Pneumonia: 53,826
Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 45,591
Intentional self-harm (suicide): 39,518



H.M. Murdoch said:


> The initial post in this thread was:
> 
> Check in and support thread for all members trying to quit smoking cigarettes. Let's kick the nasty habit together shall we?





H.M. Murdoch said:


> You're posts are contrary to that. So why are you here?


My original post in this thread was to congradulate those of you who have decided to quit smoking, which is a nasty habit. Kudos to you peeps!
I wanted to remind the quitters that smoking is an option, and not to be assholes to those of us who smoke.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2014)

I can honestly say that I don't see myself turning into an asshole but I know what you're talking about. I know a couple that actually did turn into jerks afterwards but I think that's more from missing the nicotine than anything 

I fell off the wagon but I'm trying again after this pack. I will do this!


----------



## Mongrelmosaic (Aug 18, 2014)

Cigarettes are the product of a trickster forced unto us by repetitive subliminal propaganda. If we are really unhappy with our culture in this society then we will put our foot down when it really matters. Why sit here and pretend that we care while keeping our feet in the air? Cigarettes are right up there with fast food and soda when it comes to contributions to heart disease. If we know the statistics surrounding smoking cigarettes then why smoke? Why eat at a restaurant that uses poison in its food? Why sit on a couch, being washed downriver, with our legs propped up while complaining about it? That is the clearest expression of instability, cowardice or insanity in a person - an inability to act responsibly in the face of clear, logical information. Be careful with those statistics as well, because they are likely to change with the discovery that, Oetzi, also had a genetic predisposition to heart disease even, being a hunter gatherer with a 100% organic, natural diet who did not smoke - in other words, there are more variables that now need to be accounted for. Flick that bic and never pick it up again - simple as that.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 18, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> Is that a fact? I'd like to see your source on that information. Otherwise, I beg to differ. People start smoking again because they want a cigarette more than they want to quit. It's about willpower, and determination.
> 
> 
> Name Calling is real mature. I was pointing out that there are dangers all around us in life. I don't think that is an illogical statement.
> ...


Those of you who want to smoke, go right ahead. I have no problem with that. But don't think that a breath mint after a cig even puts a dent in how much you stink when you step inside a room. I know you can't smell it, but everyone else can. That's one of the most embarrassing things I realized after I quit - how much I stank.

The brain's chemical dependency can and does completely override what a person wants to do in their logical mind. Which is why people who truly want to quit have a hard time doing so. Physical withdrawal symptoms DO NOT equal a person logically wanting to smoke.

The political section has all kind of confrontational topics that would probably interest you. Go on over there and post. I do, and it's kinda fun.

FYI, from the CDC's web site:

http://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/data_statistics/fact_sheets/health_effects/tobacco_related_mortality/

*Cigarettes and Death*
Cigarette smoking causes about one of every five deaths in the United States each year.1,6 Cigarette smoking is estimated to cause the following:1

More than 480,000 deaths annually (including deaths from secondhand smoke)
278,544 deaths annually among men (including deaths from secondhand smoke)
201,773 deaths annually among women (including deaths from secondhand smoke)
Cigarette use causes premature death:

Life expectancy for smokers is at least 10 years shorter than for nonsmokers.1,2
Quitting smoking before the age of 40 reduces the risk of dying from smoking-related disease by about 90%.2
And that's just from smoking. Chewers and dippers die by the thousands every year as well. Which corroborates my initial statement that 500,000 people die every year from tobacco-related illnesses.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for posting that buddy. Good info to have here!!

Several months ago I had quit and was at my doctor's office, they said I smelled like a chain smoker. All thanks to my ex who chain smoked around me constantly. After being a nonsmoker for a while, you want to hurl at the smell. It stinks to high heaven!!


----------



## vostok (Aug 18, 2014)

*I just so envious of those that smoke only joints no tobacco(spliffs) as used in the UK, that I too quit, after many tries, this time I used that tablet from the doc, expensive but well worth it, many of my buddies still smoke, and often drunk or blazed I may have a toke of tobacco, but rarly now as time is a great healer ...hang in there and reward yourself ....daily*


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 19, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Check in and support thread for all members trying to quit smoking cigarettes. Let's kick the nasty habit together shall we?


Fuck you BRAIN - I don't even remember if I have responded to this yet - but I've ALREADY started typing...fuck I'm gonna keep going..

I bought an e-ciggy. Only thing - IT'S TOO DRY. I have asthma (I know - I would have to be retarded to START smoking).

Any suggestions of e-ciggy things that are NOT dry?

Thanks!


----------



## mainliner (Aug 19, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Fuck you BRAIN - I don't even remember if I have responded to this yet - but I've ALREADY started typing...fuck I'm gonna keep going..
> 
> I bought an e-ciggy. Only thing - IT'S TOO DRY. I have asthma (I know - I would have to be retarded to START smoking).
> 
> ...


 wet ones???


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 19, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> Those of you who want to smoke, go right ahead. I have no problem with that. But don't think that a breath mint after a cig even puts a dent in how much you stink when you step inside a room. I know you can't smell it, but everyone else can. That's one of the most embarrassing things I realized after I quit - how much I stank.


Besides seeing loved ones with severe health problems smoke, this is the one point I find very imposing. I understand the depth of ppl's addiction and can't knock that.... but the smell, holy cow! folks think that they -may- smell a little 'smoky' but it's usually far worse..... the way it gets into clothing and hair; it's a funky sour/stale aroma. When I'm in a store, a wave of this funk surrounds my space as a die-hard smoker simply walks by. So imo smokers, as sweet as they may be, tend to have a somewhat invasive effect on my nasal passages and this mildly puts me on the defensive with them! Yes, the smell is rather repelling.

OK so now, who am I kidding......

given that explanation, I'll add that I smoke spliffs.... Haaaa.
not always, but often, i sprinkle a lil baccy in my doob. a pk of clove cigs last about two months around here. i say, "i have a micro-nic habit," but maybe it's all more ingrained than I want to accept. a few times ive ceased 'the sprinkle' for months on end, yet it has remained a prevailing theme for many years.

good luck w your true desires everyone if it's change you're ready for.... you got this!


----------



## mainliner (Aug 19, 2014)

is smoking banned anywhere in America? Because in uk you cant smoke in any public place, some towns have banned it in the shopping centres and on the streets, you cant smoke in bars and the main supermarkets cant advertise the cigs and there lock up behind the cash regiseter out of view,,,also 20 ciggys can cost £15 in places , i think that's about $30,,,,but if you go see my mate four fingered Pete you can get a pack for about £6


----------



## MidwesternGro (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## ProHuman (Aug 27, 2014)

I was driving in my car the other day, and noticed a ill effect of smoking, that no one ever mentions.
Everyone mentions the ill health effects, and the smell... but no one ever mentions the mess.
My car got ashes in it, that have missed the ash tray, or window. There is also film on my windows.
My desk at home is the same way, dirty, ashy, and that smoke stains walls and ceilings.

The extra cleaning that is needed to smoke is a real pain in the ass.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 31, 2014)

well i just threw 25g of baccy down the toilet , threw away my lighter and papers ...........................shit what have i done 
i got a vape pen and that is that from now on !!
i know its only swapping the delivery method but its alot better than smoking raw baccy like i have done for last 20 years 
wish me luck , ive never tried before .


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> well i just threw 25g of baccy down the toilet , threw away my lighter and papers ...........................shit what have i done
> i got a vape pen and that is that from now on !!
> i know its only swapping the delivery method but its alot better than smoking raw baccy like i have done for last 20 years
> wish me luck , ive never tried before .


I like those pen's because you can control the Mg's and wean yourself down pretty painlessly


----------



## probiotic (Sep 2, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> well i just threw 25g of baccy down the toilet , threw away my lighter and papers ...........................shit what have i done
> i got a vape pen and that is that from now on !!
> i know its only swapping the delivery method but its alot better than smoking raw baccy like i have done for last 20 years
> wish me luck , ive never tried before .


You can do it man, I quit cigs about 4 years ago. changed my life, I stopped getting a cold/flu in winter, got loads more energy, didn't smell! Just take it one day at a time and your will feel the results within a week or so. I got a quit kit of the NHS for free, really helped me just having a calendar to mark the days off!


----------



## Mookjong (Sep 2, 2014)

I recently celebrated my first year without cigarettes since I was 15. I leaned on an e-cig to help pave the way and boy did it help. I still use one today, but with a different mentality. I vape when I want to now, not like I need to.

My initial goal was a little different, it was simply to improve the quality of my life. I gauge my "+QoL" by energy level, mood, and effective communication. Three areas where I was in rapid decline and far away from a good balance. Still a ways to go but I'm definitely on the flipside now.

Shit, I gotta run. Keep up the efforts and getcha' sum o' that there +QoL!


----------



## Rod Roc (Sep 3, 2014)

I have tried quitting several times, but always come back  I tried e-cigs and was able to stop smoking tobacco for a while, but I have now stopped smoking those and went back to tobacco, as I got two tiny spots on my teeth and I really do believe the e-cig had something to do with it. I know tobacco also stains teeth, but I had been smoking for more than ten years and no spots, until a few months of using the e-cig. One day maybe I'll quit tobacco, but never weed 

Regards
Rod
Zip 420 - Cannabis News & Entertainment


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

hey all, 4 n half days and ive not had as much as a drag on a ciggie .................never ever thought i could this , its weird but i actually feel high from it , my tongue feels and looks so much better after just 4 days its amazing !! my house and car and clothes smell so much better , it really does feel great , im on the lowest amount of nicotine in my vape pen now and i plan to completely cut it out within the next two weeks !
seriously if i can do it ANYONE CAN i have to of been the worlds worst smoker and for the last 20 years the only time ive not had a cig in my mouth was when i was asleep , i know its early days for me yet but i really dont see myself going back to cigs now , ive gotten over the moody stage after a couple of days and to start back now would be so so stupid .
good luck everyone !


----------



## probiotic (Sep 4, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> hey all, 4 n half days and ive not had as much as a drag on a ciggie .................never ever thought i could this , its weird but i actually feel high from it , my tongue feels and looks so much better after just 4 days its amazing !! my house and car and clothes smell so much better , it really does feel great , im on the lowest amount of nicotine in my vape pen now and i plan to completely cut it out within the next two weeks !
> seriously if i can do it ANYONE CAN i have to of been the worlds worst smoker and for the last 20 years the only time ive not had a cig in my mouth was when i was asleep , i know its early days for me yet but i really dont see myself going back to cigs now , ive gotten over the moody stage after a couple of days and to start back now would be so so stupid .
> good luck everyone !


Awesome, great news bro, keep it up! My tongue felt amazing too after quitting, I didn't realise how much I was dehydrated or how much saliva I could produce if the smoke wasn't taking it away. 

Your are over the worst, know that you have the ability not to smoke is 50% of the battle, now you know you are stronger than the addiction you can beat it, well done dude!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

probiotic said:


> Awesome, great news bro, keep it up! My tongue felt amazing too after quitting, I didn't realise how much I was dehydrated or how much saliva I could produce if the smoke wasn't taking it away.
> 
> Your are over the worst, know that you have the ability not to smoke is 50% of the battle, now you know you are stronger than the addiction you can beat it, well done dude!


thanks alot , i feel very proud, i know its only early but i seriousley think ive beaten the ciggs , now just to wean myself from the vape pen , wich i think im going to be able to do easily .


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

i was speaking to my mum yesterday and she said she first caught me smoking when i was 12 years old !!! she kicked my ass , but it didnt stop me , i was smoking weed at 13 and doing trips and E at 14 .....................scary shit .


----------



## BWG707 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ciggy free for going on 4yrs. Used an E-cig to quit and have weaned that down to 4mg., sometimes 0mg. It's hard to find an E-juice that you can vape all day, everyday but there are so many flavors it's just a matter of trying lots of them. I haven't even touched a ciggy, even though I keep a pack in the freezer ( something like a trophy for me). I kick myself in the ass everyday for not doing this sooner. Good luck to all trying to kick the cig habit.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> Ciggy free for going on 4yrs. Used an E-cig to quit and have weaned that down to 4mg., sometimes 0mg. It's hard to find an E-juice that you can vape all day, everyday but there are so many flavors it's just a matter of trying lots of them. I haven't even touched a ciggy, even though I keep a pack in the freezer ( something like a trophy for me). I kick myself in the ass everyday for not doing this sooner. Good luck to all trying to kick the cig habit.


im using a juice called 'berry blast' , made by DE-BANG ( im in uk though ) its very very moreish , but im only using it when i really need it .another nice one is 'TOOTY FRUITY ' from the same company .


----------



## buster8813 (Sep 6, 2014)

Ecigs -helped- me kick my 13 year, pack + a day addiction. Been 4 months today and honestly, even my mind seems to have cleared up! I thought of a few of the negative things about smoking and forced myself to remember those each day for the first little while. One thing is that the smell is absolutely disgusting! When you're consistently smoking you don't realize how terrible and offensive that smell is, think of how much the smells linger during winter and multiply that by 10, all year! Bad breath, bad breathing and lack of oxygen in the body. Do any of you remember kissing a smoker before you started smoking?!? Wasn't so enjoyable huh? If you're single and looking to meet someone new, smoking really drops your chances as many of the model types don't like that crap. 
Have you seen what mouth cancer does?! Again, not very attractive.. 
You ever feel sluggish during the afternoon? Smoking makes that 1000 x worse. 

If you are in the process of quitting, pick a smoke up, look at em and ask yourself how that stupid fucking thing is more powerful then your mind. Do you believe it really is? Any drug you take to make you quit will be insufficient if that's what you believe, your mind is far more powerful than any drug and that is something you need to recognize! 

Yes, nicotine is more addictive then heroin and your body can go into very bad shock if you quit cold turkey so I'm not saying that quitting is easy or that drugs don't help, but if you truly think that those drugs are what's making you quit then you'll be right back on the cigs when you stop the drugs.

Who here wants to die? If you don't care then why wait for the pain of cancer? It doesn't only effect you or your loved ones, it also costs a shitload of money to die or get treatment.. You think the drugs are expensive? How bout a fucking machine to make you breath? How bout hospital bills and doctor fees etc?

I donate my grown mmj to cancer patients or people who are suffering. If it was something they did to themselves, like smoking, why would I want to donate my meds to them as it would be much more helpful to someone who wants to live. You're killing yourselves and then cry in pain on your deathbed.. Wtf..

Read up on some stats; you know how many people attempt suicide and their first thought after they do it is omg please I don't want to die.. What are your thoughts going to be on your final day? Was smoking worth it? If you were going to die tomorrow because of smoking related health issues, would you wish you could turn back time and never smoke cigs in the first place? I'll bet you would.. How many times do people think, hell, I wish I could go back in time with the knowledge I have today? Sorry to say, but that is not possible, however, what is possible, is what you do from this minute forward. Don't leave it till your dying in pain to make the changes you can make right now.


----------



## chernobe (Sep 6, 2014)

I quit last year with the help of medicine. I used low doses of welbutrin twice daily. It was originally an anti depressant and the drs learned a side affect was quitting smoking. People with normal brain function wont have any effect on their mood just the smoking. I took one pill twice a day for almost 5 months. After the first couple weeks i wouldnt smoke first thing in the am, and every week it became later and later till i would smoke. My intake dropped to about half of what i normally smoke per day. By the end of the second month they just tasted gross because of the medicine. So then i stopped duringthe third month. I smoked for 22 years since the age of 12 so a life of smoking was all i knew. One thing that helped me was to know my enemy. I researched exactly how nicotine affect the body , withdrawl times etc. i learned a nicotine craving lasts 5-7 mins tops. Doessnt mean it wont start again shortly after tho. I would set my phone timer to 7 mins and just ride it out. I made of 25 things to do besides smoking and stuck to it during the cravings. I also began to exercise doing push ups instead of smoking. Basically with the medicine , information and a plan of what to do instead of smoke i was able to beat it. Very easily too which i thought would be impossible for me. I just kept picturing my daughter as a teenager watching me die in the hospital from this stupid shit. That really helped me to say no. Good luck to all


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 6, 2014)

YEAH IT WAS SOMETHING MY DAUGHTER SAID TO ME THAT REALLY MADE ME STOP AND THINK ............I HADNT SEEN HER FOR A FEW DAYS AND WHEN I WENT ROUND TO VISIT SHE LOOKED BOTHERD BY SOMETHING , I ASKED HER 'WHATS UP' , AND SHE LOOKED ME IN THE EYE AND SAID 'WHY DO YOU SMOKE?' , I PLAYED IT DOWN AND SAID . COZ ITS HARD TO STOP ONCE YOU START ' , SHE SAID SHE HAD BEEN DOING ABOUT SMOKING AT SCHOOL AND SHE DIDNT WANT ME TO DIE , SHE WAS REALLY CONCERNED , I SAID 'I AINT GONNA DIE ' AND SHE SAID' YOU WILL IF YOU KEEP SMOKING' I SAID (TRYING TO PLAY IT DOWN) 'NOT EVERYONE WHO SMOKES WILL DIE ' SHE LOOKED PUZZLED AND SAD , AND REPLIED 'WHY WOULD YOU EVEN RISK DIEING JUST SO YOU CAN SMOKE ' .............I HAD NO ANSWER , I FELT STUPID , THAT A 9 YEAR OLD WAS TOTALY GETTING IT , AND MY STUPID ADDICTION HAD ME MAKING EXCUSES FOR DOING IT , SHE TOLD ME AGAIN SHE DIDNT WANT ME TO DIE , SHE SAID WHY WOULD YOU SMOKE IF THERES A CHANCE YOU COULD DIE FROM IT , AGAIN I COULDNT ANSWER , 
A FEW WEEKS WENT BY AND I THOUGHT SHE HAD FORGOTTEN ABOUT IT ALL , I SPARKED A CIGGIE UP AND SHE GOT UPSET , SHE SAID WHY DO YOU WANT TO DIE , I SAID I DONT , AND SHE SAID BUT YOU MIGHT IF YOU KEEP SMOKING , I DONT WANT YOU TO DIE , WHY CANT YOU JUST STOP SMOKING ...............REALLY BUMMED ME OUT , AND REALLY PUSHED ME TO TRY N STOP , ITS HARD TO HEAR A LOVED ONE BEG YOU TO STOP SMOKING


----------



## buster8813 (Sep 7, 2014)

Remember how much she loves you and is concerned about you, remember that she believes you are superman and can do absolutely anything and everything, no matter what it is or how ridiculous it might seem. That is the kind of love that will feed your motivation and determination to quit! 

Remember when you were just her age and thought your parents were the strongest and smartest people in the world? Every time you look at a cig just think of that and how much you would do to not let her down, not let her suffer. 

Everyone here is more then capable of quitting smoking, everyone here has a "second chance" at life so don't waste it and don't wait till it's to late for you to change it. Be strong, fight hard and believe in your abilities no matter what. 

For those who have kids, think about this.. You may think cancer won't happen to you, or that second hand smoke won't harm your children.. Maybe you take extra precautions to not let them be around the smoke.. Either way, for each parent that smokes it increases your childrens chance of smoking by 50%! So yes, maybe you take all the precautions to keep them away from it but that doesn't mean they are safe! Maybe you don't get cancer, but that doesn't mean they won't take up the habit and (god forbid) get a related illness.. Protect yourselves and your family, don't let them down or go through the pain in any way.

I lost my mother to cancer when I was 16, she was not yet 50 years old. She suffered and died a very painful death and she cried to me in fear of dying and leaving us behind. She was told she had less then a year to live months before my sister got pregnant and that she would never see her first born grandchild be born. The love she had pushed her fight and she lived to see his first birthday. I truly believe all of you have that love for someone and I know you can use that love to fight passed your addiction. Please, don't let your families go through this! You all want the best for them and nothing else, so be around for them and protect them from the bad. Make them smile everyday. It's been 10 years since I've celebrated a holiday with my family because she was the glue that held the family together.. 10 years. It will never go away. You all have the chance now to break the habit, break the cycle and not let your family go through and see the things that many people have gone through. 

Stay strong, committed and remember that your love for your family is much stronger then your addiction.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 12, 2014)

it will be 2 weeks on sunday ...............errr wow , doesnt sound like much , but for me that is unthinkable , not had a single drag on a ciggie , i bin usin my vape pen but cut down to the low nicotine strenght , its weird but the smell of a ciggie is so so bad to me right now , i honestly cant believe how bad a ciggie smells . lots of jealous people around , offering me fags and saying 'oh just wait,you will be back on them next week ' ......' yeah i quit for 2 weeks then started up again ' ..........................'lets see you make 2 years then ill be impressed ' lots of bullshit from people in denial ........i can honestly say that kind of bullshit spurs me on .


----------



## numberfour (Sep 12, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> it will be 2 weeks on sunday ...............errr wow , doesnt sound like much , but for me that is unthinkable , not had a single drag on a ciggie , i bin usin my vape pen but cut down to the low nicotine strenght , its weird but the smell of a ciggie is so so bad to me right now , i honestly cant believe how bad a ciggie smells . lots of jealous people around , offering me fags and saying 'oh just wait,you will be back on them next week ' ......' yeah i quit for 2 weeks then started up again ' ..........................'lets see you make 2 years then ill be impressed ' lots of bullshit from people in denial ........i can honestly say that kind of bullshit spurs me on .


Keep going brother, I'm just over 3 weeks without after a heavy 24 year habit, e-cig, vaporizer and a fuck you attitude to tabacco. My Mrs is still smoking and I find the smell offensive now, I keep kicking her out the house when she lights up lol but she's coming round to giving up.

I've been a stay at home dad since my kids were born, they are now 7 n 5. I've always told them they can do anything if they put their minds to it, they called me out when we were talking just over 3 weeks ago about smoking, I said the lame thing about it being an addiction and they just said put your mind to it, little gits lol.

I've found a lot of benefits since I stopped smoking, my health has vastly improved, tongue, teeth skin are looking better I've been told, I don't wake up with a smoking hangover, my chest doesn't feel heavy anymore, all the usual stuff like taste and smell better.


----------



## Mookjong (Sep 12, 2014)

chernobe said:


> I quit last year with the help of medicine. I used low doses of welbutrin twice daily. It was originally an anti depressant and the drs learned a side affect was quitting smoking. People with normal brain function wont have any effect on their mood just the smoking. I took one pill twice a day for almost 5 months. After the first couple weeks i wouldnt smoke first thing in the am, and every week it became later and later till i would smoke. My intake dropped to about half of what i normally smoke per day. By the end of the second month they just tasted gross because of the medicine. So then i stopped duringthe third month. I smoked for 22 years since the age of 12 so a life of smoking was all i knew. One thing that helped me was to know my enemy. I researched exactly how nicotine affect the body , withdrawl times etc. i learned a nicotine craving lasts 5-7 mins tops. Doessnt mean it wont start again shortly after tho. I would set my phone timer to 7 mins and just ride it out. I made of 25 things to do besides smoking and stuck to it during the cravings. I also began to exercise doing push ups instead of smoking. Basically with the medicine , information and a plan of what to do instead of smoke i was able to beat it. Very easily too which i thought would be impossible for me. I just kept picturing my daughter as a teenager watching me die in the hospital from this stupid shit. That really helped me to say no. Good luck to all


I like this approach far better than "Chantix". I felt awful while taking the stuff and I know too many people have said the same.


----------



## Mookjong (Sep 12, 2014)

For the e-cig people http://www.fasttech.com/ is the cheapest I've found. The e-juices they carry are often relabeled and sold as other brands. 

1.8 ohm dual coil atomizer heads in a protank 2 or 3, with a basic non vv/vw battery is the cheapest and least maintenance setup I've come across. I've had a few batteries with vv/vw and I think they're a waste of money. I get a strong flavor and a nice vapor cloud alongside a nice nic buzz.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Sep 12, 2014)

What your wife is thinking while missing you after your death from preventable cancer that you invited into your body:

"Years and years...that is how long you invited this cancerous death to come into your body. You have flirted with this day for many years. You have promised me you would stop. You have promised others before me you would stop. You did not. I am left to raise our children alone. You, in your *selfishness*, have cast this upon your family. No more will I have someone to tell my secrets to, to make love to, to help with those everyday little things that mean so much now that you are gone...to whisper of my love, to hold your hand, to caress your face, to hold and to hug...All have been stolen from me...from us. I miss you so much that it physically hurts. I could not miss you more if I tried. My entire body aches and I know that there will be a void in my heart throughout the rest of my days upon this earth. You have been everything to me, yet, through it all, you allowed the habit to control you, slowly creating this day over time. You have missed so much...a taste of sweet chocolate, a taste of my lips, the simple taste of so many things, caused by the deadening of your taste buds, yet you continued to die more every day. Yet, was it enough? No, it was not. Nor was my love, nor was the love of your children. I have lost my life today right along with you. One way or another, I always knew you could quit. I believed in you, your children believed in you...you could not believe in yourself and conquer this demon, though, and so you have created this day. I love you now, and love you always...farewell..."

She will think this until she meets a nice non-smoker she decides to fuck. Repeatedly. Without having to smell a smoker's stink.

Then she won't remember you much anymore.


----------



## chernobe (Sep 12, 2014)

There was a show on history channel called "how its made-tobacco" that is one of the catalyst to me quitting. The amount of poision in those things along with the history of a few very rich men going hmmmmmm how can we make something that poor people will give us all there money for every day until they die? Tha set me into action. Its on youtube now but i dont have time to post the link its an easy search tho


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Sep 15, 2014)

I gotta quit for good.

Hopefully you all can quit for good.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 25, 2014)

hey all .........this weekend will be 1 whole month without a single drag on a ciggie , cant believe it , my daughter is so proud and so am i , im now down to the lowest nicotine level on my vape pen , and in the coming weeks i am planning to go to zero nicotine , its allready working coz , when i smoked , the first thing i did when i opend my eyes was spark a fag up , now its like an hour at least before i use my vape pen ................cant believe gov/tobacc companys are trying to ban these things!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 25, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> hey all .........this weekend will be 1 whole month without a single drag on a ciggie , cant believe it , my daughter is so proud and so am i , im now down to the lowest nicotine level on my vape pen , and in the coming weeks i am planning to go to zero nicotine , its allready working coz , when i smoked , the first thing i did when i opend my eyes was spark a fag up , now its like an hour at least before i use my vape pen ................cant believe gov/tobacc companys are trying to ban these things!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations bro !!! - Next month will be one year since we quit smoking those nasty-ass fags. We vape also, and find it's much cheaper and it has to be healthier since there is no combustion or (carcinogens). Harvesting our beloved Jah Herb has helped us maintain. I also quit drinking (recovering alcoholic) around the same time I stopped smoking cigs so it was a bit of a struggle for a while. The herb has helped us along in every way you can imagine. It is such a benevolent substance compared to alcohol or nicotine. Best wishes and happy toking -


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Sep 25, 2014)

I am smoking marlboro 27 100s.

I feel like I nees to build tolerance to mutation.

...

my local cvs stopped selling cigs thank God we are learning at least.

vape pens?
think ozone...

think failed experiments...

use all in moderation...

smoke a cig while chewing herbs or something get some herb juice in your lunges.(oregeno, garlic(anti fungicide), rosemary, etc.

Or find herbs that break down tar.

google that.


Let my worda of wisdom exhort you, not correct or rebuke you.

seek life.

Hope you guys have an antivirus cause even first paid web results have virus.

http://www.anniesremedy.com/chart.php?prop_ID=22

here is one resource that I can list.

also if you want to travel go find honey comb. Find a bee hive or bee farm. barter if you can. 

Honey is good for the cough.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Oct 1, 2014)

ok.. lets do this.

wtf am i gonna do on my breaks though


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 1, 2014)

puffdatchronic said:


> ok.. lets do this.
> 
> wtf am i gonna do on my breaks though


Lmao, dude- I had the same problem. Just get yourself a vape. I quit smoking last October and vape instead. It's cheaper, not to mention there's no combustion and /or carcinogens. I highly advise looking into this, it will deliver nicotene to you without all the bullshit health hazards of smoking cigs. You can do this bro and your lungs/heart/ cardiovascular system will thank you for it !


----------



## puffdatchronic (Oct 2, 2014)

i want a clean break from nicotine too though. I believe it is just as evil as the carcinogens. I just need to try and figure out what to do with myself instead of smoking.


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 2, 2014)

puffdatchronic said:


> i want a clean break from nicotine too though. I believe it is just as evil as the carcinogens. I just need to try and figure out what to do with myself instead of smoking.


I had lots of chewing gum that helped . Good luck amigo


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 16, 2014)

Would you believe those commercials where they show the people and the bad stuff cigs do to you really bothered me. And I see what smoking has to to the people in my family in their 50's and 60's.

I quit, in a few days, one year ago. You have to occupy your time. Walking really helps with your nerves.

I remember looking up to my dad and he was a smoker. It really helped to look at my kids every time I wanted to pick one up.


----------



## GanjaGanjaKushKush (Oct 16, 2014)

I quit 5 years ago after being bed ridden for a week with mono good way to quit lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 21, 2014)

i finally found the courage to quit despite the fact i love smoking because i realize how bad the headaches i get are when i don't get it and the longer you smoke the harder it gets to quit. 

The worst part is that everybody mixes weed with tobacco roughly half a cig per two joints i was wonderin if i quit cigs and still smoke joints mixed with tobacco a few times a week would i still get cravings??? somebody please answer me.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes you wld bongwater. that ciggy tobacco ratio is too high, IF you have already weened yerself off completely.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 22, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Yes you wld bongwater. that ciggy tobacco ratio is too high, IF you have already weened yerself off completely.


not if we cut down on how much bacci we use, last joint i smoked day was like a gram joint in a candy caine paper of mk ultra pure no bacci


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 22, 2014)

done spliffs for yrs, but i onli sprinkle a -tiny- amt tobacco per a joint and a pack will last MORE than a month w no withdrawal when i stop.


----------



## butterbudface (Oct 23, 2014)

caught this to late, can I still quit with ya'll?

Who here has actually stuck to what they said, anyone still of cig's? (that quit after seeing this thread?)


----------



## KushLock (Nov 2, 2014)

Nothing really new to contribute to this convo, I'm yet another who has "quit" using the vaping method. I would have done it sooner, but always thought, after researching many vaping forums, that vaping was complicated (in the amount of products, modding, etc). I ended up getting a basic ARO eGo set and couldn't be happier. I mean- quitting was waayyy too easy. It might be nicotine replacement instead of cold turkey, but it's basically like having your cake and eating it too. Plus, even though mods and things might be better than my kit, I feel my setup is plenty good for my needs. After all, my motivation was to save money, not to redistibute that saved money into a new hobby. You should be able to get two batteries, tanks, and charger setup for about $50. Then just find a few juices to enjoy.


----------



## Flagg420 (Nov 2, 2014)

Smoke free since 10-15-14.... when the daughter was born... Really miss my smokes... I didnt smoke much, but was, and am, a strong advocate for smoking, and smokers. I feel all the hatred and discrimination that used to be pointed at race, or sexual preference, has been pointed at smokers. Segregation is NOT ok.... unless its to smokers. Business owners can decide for themselves what service to offer, and to whom.... unless its smokers. I see these commercials on TV saying 'We can be the generation that ends smoking.' I find that so offensive its sickening... I don't WANT to be part of the generation that ends freedom. No actual scientific study has turned up jack that says secondhand smoke is 25% as dangerous as they claimed for the last few years. Smoking has been all but outlawed because it smells bad, and because smokers did not stand up for their rights when they got stripped away... Someone said smoking was dangerous, poisonous, and causes deaths......

The precedent we have set against smoking, will be the downfall of alcohol... Every excuse they actually claimed, every lie they said... can be copy/pasted for alcohol, and with even more deaths and facts and proof to back it up...

I full expect to be smoking again within a year, as soon as I feel my daughters health won't be at risk from the characteristics of infant respiratory systems... I enjoy my 3-4 smokes a day. I enjoy the freedom of being able to toxify my own body at will. If I hand over that right, how will I ever get it back...


----------



## KushLock (Nov 4, 2014)

And worse yet if you do decide to quit, like the government wants you to, they don't want you to use ecgis or any other non-pharm method that doesn't cost hundreds a month or need a psychologist to deal with the side effects.

"We want you to quit, but we don't want you to... 'quit'".


----------



## numberfour (Feb 22, 2015)

numberfour said:


> Keep going brother, I'm just over 3 weeks without after a heavy 24 year habit, e-cig, vaporizer and a fuck you attitude to tabacco. My Mrs is still smoking and I find the smell offensive now, I keep kicking her out the house when she lights up lol but she's coming round to giving up..


Nearly 6 months since I gave up, no problem staying away from the tabacco either...hope all you other guys are doing just as well


----------



## StonedSandwich (Feb 27, 2015)

will check in when my tobacco has ran out to do this with you guys


----------

